# english ivy?



## Perfiikt (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if this plant is frog safe? Also I planted a brom in my substrate but its pretty loose in it cause the substrate is fluffy. Will it be ok in it and take root?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

bump. would like an aswer as well. Are there multiple cultivars?


----------



## Perfiikt (Jul 24, 2011)

what do you mean?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Guess I'm answering my own question here, but I I'm also answering yours at the same time. Since nobody else chimed in to answer found this link. The first two paragraphs are the most relevent in describing cultivar.

CIR1191/MG358: English Ivies to Know and Grow


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

There are more than a few varieties of Hedera helix ivy... All of which are very hard to kill, and should do at least OK in a vivarium. A similar plant which in my opinion would be better (both aesthetically and in terms of growth) would be Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila). Plus it's pretty cheap.

As for the Bromeliad... Assuming it's a Neoregelia? (Bromeliad is a massive family with a bunch of genres) If it's a Neoregelia - I'd remove it from the substrate. If you need it planted in soil, you can use a gravel, treefern fiber, and orchid bark mix for good results. (There are other mixes that will work, too) Neos are very prone to rotting, so the soil needs to be able to drain very quickly. At the end of the day, tho in vivarium conditions the safest way to keep Neoregelias is to mount them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Perfiikt (Jul 24, 2011)

So my question..is it safe and ok to use? Also the substrate my brom is in drains well. I'm not to sure what kind of brom it is. I bought it at home depot. I did clean the plant well rinsing it in a 19.1 water bleach solution. If I need to mount it do I just stick it on the background roots showing? When i buikt my cob I forgot to add the small pots.


----------

